# Käpt'n Coco - Flucht von Pepaja



## grinseengel (6. April 2021)

Hallo Community,

ich arbeite gerade an einem neuen Projekt. Nach meinen beiden letzten, doch eher shooterbasierenden Spielen, wollte ich etwas Ruhigeres erstellen. Dabei ist die Wahl auf einen Jumper gefallen. Ich wollte keinen herkömmlichen Jump&Run-Titel erstellen und habe mir in diesem Zusammenhang etwas anderes überlegt. Der Protagonist hat die Möglichkeit Sprünge nach vorne auszuführen. Dabei kann er einen einfachen, einen Doppelsprung und einen verstärkten Luftsprung durchführen. Laufen wird er nicht können und einen Weg zurück gibt es auch nicht. Es geht somit immer nur nach vorne.

Ich habe mit diesem Konzept bereits angefangen. Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob es über längere Zeit interessante Möglichkeiten bezüglich der Abwechslung und des Gameplays geben wird. Ich fand die Idee aber erstmal interessant und werde mit diesem Projekt starten. Mal sehen wie weit ich komme. Evtl. wird es dann ein Mini-Spiel.

Titel:

Käpt’n Coco – Flucht von Pepaja

Story:

Käpt’n Coco fliegt mit seinem Ein-Mann-Raumschiff in einer weit abgelegenen Galaxie umher. Eines Tages spielt sein Autopilot total verrückt und es kommt zu einer Bruchlandung auf dem Planeten Pepaja. Dort zerschellt das Raumschiff in vier Teile. Diese vier Teile sind jetzt auf Pepaja verteilt und Käpt’n Coco muss sie wiederfinden, um von diesem Planeten wieder wegfliegen zu können.


----------



## grinseengel (8. April 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe vor 36 Level für mein neues Projekt zu erstellen. Es wird einfach beginnen und dann schwieriger werden. Dabei wird es 4 verschiedene Szenarien geben mit dann jeweils 9 Abschnitten.

Mit dem ersten Abschnitt habe ich bereits begonnen. Hier ein Screen des ersten Levels.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (11. April 2021)

Hallo,

ich möchte euch heute einen kleinen Einblick in einen Level von Käpt'n Coco geben. Es handelt sich um den ersten von vier Spielwelten. Aus der ersten Spielwelt ist das jetzt einer von neuen Leveln die Käpt'n Coco auf seiner Flucht von Pepaja durchqueren und absolvieren muss.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z7D5aw7F-VA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## grinseengel (14. April 2021)

Heute habe ich mit der zweiten Spielwelt angefangen und mir ein Layout überlegt. Desweiteren wird Käpt'n Coco Begegnungen mit Bewohnern von Pepaja haben.

Ein erster Gegner ist auf dem Screenshoot zu sehen. Hier wird es darum gehen schnell genug über die Hindernisse zu springen, bevor Coco erwischt wird und vom Stein fällt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


​


----------



## grinseengel (16. April 2021)

Hallo,

heute möchte ich euch eine kleine Demo vom Projekt zum Spielen anbieten. Die ersten 9 Level sind fertig. Es ist ein kleines Spiel für Zwischendurch. Käpt’n Coco muss mit Sprüngen nach vorne versuchen die Level erfolgreich zu beenden.

In der weiterführenden Version erhält er dann nach dem Vollenden einer Spielwelt ein Teil seines Raumschiffes zurück.

Hier der Downloadlink: http://www.pchobbyspieleschmiede.de/coco/FVP_0.1.0.zip


----------



## grinseengel (21. April 2021)

Hallo Community,

nach einem sehr umfangreichen und konstruktiven Feedback habe ich meine erste Demo von Käpt’n Coco überarbeitet.

Folgende große Kritikpunkte waren:


Man kann an unsichtbaren bzw. nicht-nachvollziehbaren Kanten hängen bleiben. (Dies betrifft vor allem die Treppen-Elemente)
Man kann zwischen Plattformen hängen bleiben (anstatt in den Tod zu fallen)
Man kann von herabfallenden Plattformen stürzen, obwohl man sich nicht bewegt.
Man kann am Rande einer Plattform in der Luft stehen - oder auch nicht - oder doch...
Ich habe mir jeden Level diesbezüglich nochmal angesehen. Mir ist dabei insbesondere aufgefallen, dass ich bei den Kollisionsboxen sehr ungenau gearbeitet habe. Desweitere habe ich die ersten Plattformen an die Möglichkeiten der Sprünge angepasst. So landet Coco jetzt direkt auf der Plattform. Das Prinzip ist natürlich nur bei sich nicht bewegenden Plattformen möglich. Die Treppen habe ich raugenommen. Ich habe keine eindeutige Kollisionsabfrage hinbekommen. Im Moment habe ich noch keine Differenzierung von Coco bezüglich eines einfachen bzw. doppelten Sprung.

Die fehlerhafte Panelabfrage im Menü habe ich beseitigt und in jedem Level kann der Spieler jetzt jederzeit den Level neu starten. Insbesondere wenn er frühzeitig erkennt, dass seine Sprünge nicht richtig getacktet waren.

Ich habe jetzt eine überarbeitete Demo Version 0.2.0 zum Download eingestellt und würde mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen. Download: http://www.pchobbyspieleschmiede.de/coco/FVP_0.2.0.zip

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## grinseengel (25. April 2021)

Hallo,

nach dem doch wesentlich länger und noch nicht komplett abgeschlossenen Feintuning bezüglich der Kollisionsabfrage, habe ich mich heute mit der zweiten Spielwelt befasst und den ersten Level daraus fertiggestellt.

Diesmal ist es eine etwas steinigere Welt mit vielen Felsen und Wasser. Coco wird hier auf Gegner treffen, denen er ausweichen (wegspringen) muss. Für einen ersten Eindruck habe ich ein kleines Video erstellt. Hier könnt ihr Coco in Action sehen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WJpCFd8sPAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## grinseengel (1. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

in meinem Projekt wird es drei verschiedene Spielwelten geben. Die ersten beiden habe ich bereits fertig, jedenfalls was das Szenarium angeht. Jetzt überlege ich, wie die dritte Spielwelt gestaltet werden soll. Dabei schwanke ich zwischen zwei Versionen.

Die erste Idee ist eine Spielwelt, die in der Nacht spielt. Dann hätte man die Möglichkeit schöne Lichteffekte zu erstellen, zum anderen ist der Level dann natürlich recht dunkel. Die andere Idee ist eine Eis- bzw. Schneelandschaft. Die könnte dann allerdings recht langweilig auf Dauer werden. Für beide Versionen habe ich mal einen Screenshoot mitgebracht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (4. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe mich jetzt für ein Nachtszenarium entschieden. Das hat mir jetzt persönlich besser gefallen. Schon allein die Lichteffekte und Farben haben mir die Entscheidung leicht gemacht. Somit geht es jetzt an die dritte Spielwelt die Coco meistern muss.

Für einen Einblick in die Spielwelt habe ich ein kleines moderiertes Video eingestellt.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GSmTJ0x_LPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## grinseengel (8. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

heute habe ich mich mit einem kleinen Intro befasst. Coco muss ja irgendwie auf dem Planeten abstürzen. Daher wird es beim alltäglichen „umherfliegen“ im Weltraum einen kleinen Zwischenfall geben, der dazu führt, dass Coco dann auf Pepaya „notlanden“ muss.

Das kleine Intro wird vor dem Startmenü dann abgespielt. Hier mein erster Entwurf.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LZUIWdAG7Zs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## grinseengel (20. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe mich doch gegen einen Level bei Nacht entschieden. Das wirkte auf Dauer etwas trist. Daher habe ich für meine dritte Spielwelt eine Wasserlandschaft gewählt. Die helleren und leuchtenden Farben haben mir mehr zugesagt.

Hier ist Coco bei einer seiner letzten Missionen auf Pepaja zu sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (24. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

heute möchte ich euch ein kleines Video von der dritten Spielwelt zeigen. Coco sozusagen kurz vor seiner Rückkehr nach Hause.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FNsZJ_mLb-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## ribald (25. Mai 2021)

Du hast einen neuen kleinen Fan! Roman ist jetzt grade 3 geworden und er liebt deine Demo.


----------



## grinseengel (26. Mai 2021)

> Du hast einen neuen kleinen Fan! Roman ist jetzt grade 3 geworden und er liebt deine Demo.


Dann hat sich meine Arbeit schon gelohnt 

Morgen stelle ich die "fast" fertig Version zum Download ein. Würde mich freuen wenn mein neuer kleiner Fan es dann nochmal testen würde.


----------



## grinseengel (27. Mai 2021)

Hallo Community,

Käpt’n Coco kann jetzt seine Flucht von Pepaja antreten. Es steht eine Vorabversion 0.9.0 zum Download bereit.

Download: http://www.pchobbyspieleschmiede.de/coco/fvp_0.9.0.zip





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q_cPDcFGtJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




*Spielumfang:*
-    Drei Spielwelten
-    Insgesamt 24 Level
-    Intro und Extro

*Gameplay:*
Käpt’n Coco hat im Spiel nur die Möglichkeit zu springen. Er kann dabei zwischen einem einfachen oder einem Doppelsprung wählen. Der Sprung ist aufgeladen. Somit kann der Doppelsprung zeitlich versetzt nach dem ersten Sprung erfolgen. Im Level kann jederzeit neu begonnen werden. Der aktuell erfolgreich absolvierte Level wird jeweils gespeichert.

Ich freue mich auf Rückmeldungen und konstuktive Kritik.


----------



## grinseengel (31. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe heute noch ein paar Dinge, die mir zurückgemeldet wurden, eingebaut.


Fehler bezüglich der Anwahl der Buttons ist behoben
Im ersten Level habe ich eine kleine Beschreibung für die Sprungmöglichkeiten eingebaut. Sozusagen ein MiniMini-Tutorial.
Im oberen Bildschirmbereich wird jetzt ein Balken eingeblendet, der mit zunehmendem Level länger wird. Damit kann sich der Spieler dann orientieren wie viele Level noch vor ihm sind.
Den Startbildschirm habe ich etwas verändert
Ein paar „Hängenbleiber“ habe ich noch beseitigt
Download: Coco Version 1.0.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Damit ist jetzt mein Coco-Spiel fertig. Ich hatte viel Spaß bei der Erstellung und habe wieder eine Menge dazugelernt. Ich hoffe das euch das kleine Spiel gefällt und der eine oder andere es dann auch mal spielt. Rückmeldungen über Fehler etc. werde ich natürlich nachgehen und diese dann einarbeiten. Am Gameplay und dem Spielumfang werde ich aber nichts mehr ändern.


----------

